# The resurrection of the wicked and their eternal death (Theodore Beza)



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 24, 2021)

*Q75* *How can they be said to be damned with eternal death, who nevertheless will have risen never to die?

A75* Because to live in such horrible and indescribable torments both of soul and body, does not deserve the name life, but rather death.

Theodore Beza, _A Little Book of Christian Questions and Responses. In which the Principal Headings of the Christian Religion are briefly set forth_, trans. Kirk M. Summers, ed. Dikran Y. Hadidian (Eugene OR: Pickwick Publications, 1986), p. 27.


----------

